# Streifen in Wellen



## Pris0n (22. November 2007)

Hi,

ich würde gerne folgendes imitieren oder nachbauen.

http://black.pokerstrategy.com/wp-content/themes/black.pokerstrategy/img/banner.jpg

Und zwar geht es mir um diese Streifen rechts im Bild.
Ich hab mich schon versucht solche Streifen mit dem Wave-Filter zu erzeugen.
Das geht an sich ja ganz gut, nur sind sie halt völlig symmetrisch.
Außerdem hätte ich gerne, dass sie wie in dem Bild an einer Seite auf einander zu laufen
und alles trotzdem esstetisch wirkt.

mfg

Pris0n


----------



## jen-ni (22. November 2007)

entweder du versuchst es mit dem Plugin:

http://www.pixelgraphix.de/log/2004-09/sinedots-fuer-photoshop.php

oder mit Illustrator erstellen :

http://xxmurderdollxx.deviantart.com/art/Illustrator-Tutorial-Edited-67087203


----------



## tobee (22. November 2007)

Ansonsten könntest du das evtl. über Pfade lösen.
Welche Photoshop-Version hast du denn?


----------



## Pris0n (23. November 2007)

tobee hat gesagt.:


> Ansonsten könntest du das evtl. über Pfade lösen.
> Welche Photoshop-Version hast du denn?




cs2

najo aba da müsst ich doch jede Linie einzeln machen oder?


----------



## hierbavida (23. November 2007)

Die erste Linie ist einzeln zu ziehen und Kontur zu füllen. Der nächste Pfad wird kopiert oder verschoben, die Linie angepasst ...
Ein bisschen Handarbeit ist dabei, dafür erhält man das gewünschte Resultat.

Und Handarbeit übt.

hierbavida


----------

